
Pinterest wants to Pin the blame on you - y2kemo
http://y2kemo.com/2012/03/pinterest-wants-to-pin-it-on-you/
======
endersshadow
...how in the hell does this terms of service surprise you? This is standard
user-generated content TOS language, and Pinterest is a user-generated content
company. Whenever did you think that you weren't responsible for what you post
to Pinterest? Why would they assume the liability?

